# Question about Locale Emulator



## Colin_B (Jul 23, 2020)

There's an RPG maker game I've downloaded that was made by a Japanese programmer. In order for the game to run, I need to download and install a locale emulator. This program makes Japanese games run on English computers. On my previous windows 7 computer, I installed both the game and the Locale Emulator and was able to play it no problems. Recently, I upgraded to Windows 10 (due to windows 7 OS breaking down) and after a little work and patching Tomb Raider and Monster Truck Madness, got all my games up and running. I was about to download the locale emulator again, but I saw in the installation instructions (number 2, link below) that you can not move the files after installation. Call me paranoid or too cautious, but I seem to be a tad hesitant to install a program that says something like that. I also think you cannot uninstall this locale emulator (but I haven't tried it yet). Am I going overboard here or is this a legit concern?


Link to Locale Emulator:


Locale Emulator


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

There's nothing particularly red-flag raising to me about their instructions. It appears that DLL files are a part of the package and the installer will set up the registry entries to point to them in the location they are being installed from. This is not unusual, and when that's done for any program, you can't move those files unless you uninstall the program, then reinstall it using another folder location, and then that other folder location will have the DLL files that cannot be moved. DLLs have to be in the location that Windows expects to find them based on the registry entries that get created that point to same at install time.

If the program scans clean in your security suite, and you've used it in the past, there's very little reason for concern now.


----------



## Colin_B (Jul 23, 2020)

britechguy said:


> There's nothing particularly red-flag raising to me about their instructions. It appears that DLL files are a part of the package and the installer will set up the registry entries to point to them in the location they are being installed from. This is not unusual, and when that's done for any program, you can't move those files unless you uninstall the program, then reinstall it using another folder location, and then that other folder location will have the DLL files that cannot be moved. DLLs have to be in the location that Windows expects to find them based on the registry entries that get created that point to same at install time.
> 
> If the program scans clean in your security suite, and you've used it in the past, there's very little reason for concern now.


Great, thanks for the advice.


----------

